# LGD biting ears



## mbg127

I have two male great Pyrenees pups that I am raising with my goats to be LGDs. They are a little over 9 months old, and seem to be starting to go through puberty. Until now, they were kept in line by our most aggressive doe, but one of the pups has started to get aggressive back, and today we found bloody bite marks on both of the doe's ears. I know which dog it is, because the doe now is acting a little afraid of the dog (but has no problem letting the other dog know who is boss). The "aggressive" dog is fine most of the time, but I have seen him grab another goat by the ear in the past. The dogs live with our 6 goats full time, and don't come in the house. I know they still are puppies and aren't fully matured yet, but I'm concerned that this is the beginning of something bad, especially because the other dog (his brother) is much better behaved. I wanted to wait to neuter them until they were a year since I've heard thats better for large breeds, but does anyone know whether that could help with some of the aggression? Or does anyone have any advice on how to teach him that this is not ok when I'm not there to watch them most of the day?


----------



## ksalvagno

He has to be pulled out or chained. There are threads on here with suggestions of what to do but it has to be stopped immediately.


----------



## toth boer goats

Put a shock training collar on the pup, and watch. When he gets snappy, zap the pup.

Always supervise, he is still a baby. If you can not watch at all times, separate the pup from the goats.


----------



## SalteyLove

They are too young to be trusted with the goats full time without an older trained LGD there to keep them in place.


----------



## mbg127

Hmm, Ok, thanks for the advice! I'll have to figure out a new setup to keep them apart while I'm not there to supervise.


----------



## SalteyLove

I wish the breeder had informed you that LGDs take a long time to become trusty guardians! They mature very slowly! I hope all the goats are fairing okay.


----------



## KW Farms

Yep, if you're not around, the dogs need to be cabled or contained somehow so they can't get to the goats. Unfortunately many LGDs go through this. Some can be broken of the behavior with good training and others won't ever be trustworthy. The shock collar is a good idea if you can watch from a distance and give them a zap when they go to chase or bite the goat. If not, then you'll have to discipline when you see that behavior. Praise when you see good behavior.


----------

